# Cat hair algae



## Gastanker (Jul 29, 2017)

Just a funny pic to kick things off massive hair algae problem in the back of my tank.


----------



## Anchor (Sep 10, 2016)

My girlfriend and I laughed out loud


----------



## Gastanker (Jul 29, 2017)

Ha Nice , easy problem to get rid of though .


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

Super happy photo! Thanks for posting. lol


----------

